# Food / Health Departments?



## leslie.lockheed (Nov 8, 2012)

Curious if there are food or health department checks on local restaurants?
This would be very helpful to know - I know how to search on them in the US but getting started over here is another story.
Much appreciation,
Leslie


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hepatitis A is a fact of life here...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome

Are you actually in Egypt or thinking of visiting...


----------



## jii18 (Nov 8, 2012)

Well you're talking about a country where large coolers of water are put out on the streets with one cup attached which is shared all day by dozens of people. So I am not so sure there are really any regulations on public health (much less anything really) here :/


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Regulations are here with relation to food made and packed in Egypt - they really are quite tough - and the ministries are very difficult to deal with here.

But as far as Environmental Health Inspectors (as they would be in the UK) - heck can you imagine they would shut the whole of Egypt down overnight!!!

serving out of date food - tick
rubbish in the kitchen - tick
preparing raw and cooked food on the same boards - tick
presence of cockroaches - tick (absolutely) 
fly killer - tick (but we don't have it switched on as it costs too much in electricity) or (yep the fly paper is hanging over the food)
unwashed hands when preparing food - tick
etc. etc.


----------

